# My name is Jason Baily and I am new to the forum



## Jason Baily (Mar 27, 2008)

I have a undying passion for all wildlife and especially inverts. I mainly have collected arachnids-43 species- but now I am hooked in mantids so I guess this is the place for me!

Mantids rock!


----------



## Rick (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Venom (Mar 27, 2008)

Rick said:


> Welcome to the forum.


Welcome, I'm new too.

I also have arachnids and looking for a manitd.

Which do you have?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 27, 2008)

Welcome Jason, from cold OHIO! If some of your pets have a topic forum here, we would love for you to tell us about them!

Oh I just noticed you are from OHIO too, so u know it's cold here


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome! You're going to love this place.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 28, 2008)

welcome, hooked on mantids?, mantid forum = the right place


----------



## asdsdf (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi! Welcome to the forum.


----------

